# Θεοτόκος ἡ Παμμακάριστος



## seitt

Greetings

Please could you let me know the exact translation of Παμμακάριστος?

Please see:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pammakaristos_Church
Θεοτόκος ἡ Παμμακάριστος

If it does mean ‘all-blessed’ as the site says, presumably being connected with παν (all), we have an interesting situation: do you pronounce one Μ or both Μs?

I've always been told to pronounce double Greek letters as single, but perhaps we have an exception?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Perseas

Hello 

Παμμακάριστος < παν+μακαριστός (ν+μ>μμ)
μακαριστός (_deemed_ or _to be deemed happy) _< verb μακαρίζω (_bless, deem_ or _pronounce happy)_

One m is pronounced.


----------



## seitt

Thank you very much – the accent shift from μακαριστός to παμμακάριστος, presumably caused by the prefix παν, is interesting – I'm sure I've seen other examples, but none come to mind at present.


----------



## sotos

Αξιομακάριστος.


----------



## Αγγελος

Την αειμακάριστον και παναμώμητον/ την όντως Θεοτόκον, σε μεγαλύνομεν
The ever-blessed and all-unblemished / truly mother-of-God, you we exalt.

Hymn writers rivaled in devising laudatory expressions for Our Lady.


----------



## Αγγελος

The accent shift is perfectly normal in compound words, both in ancient and in modern Greek. Just think of πάγκαλος, άκακος, παλιόρουχο, ψωράλογο...


----------



## seitt

Ah, yes, thank you for putting it into context like that.


----------

